# Out of ideas, please help



## Jazzmynn12345 (Aug 13, 2014)

I've been having bloating, gassiness, burping, a sour taste in my mouth ,and feel full after I eat.

Sometimes I get reflux and I have Gerd anyway.

Ive had a stomach emptying test and sibo test, both normal.

The PA at my dr gave me FDgard which is enteric peppermint and caraway.

i feel like its making my reflux worse.
Does any of this sound familiar?
i don't know what else to do.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I don't get GERD too often, maybe two or three times a year. But when I do and I'm at home I take two teaspoons full of baking soda, mixed with water. It always helps.


----------



## EmmaSmith (Aug 9, 2021)

Hi,
I feel for your situation. I have a suggestion that might help you, from what I’ve heard from friends, traditional Chinese medicine can help you to improve your GERD/Acid Reflux issues.

A friend of mine who also suffered from the same problem said this is what helped her in getting relief from a variety of digestion concerns. Using traditional Chinese medicine and acupuncture, she was able to address the root causes of her GERD/Acid Reflux issues. Still, if you feel that you need some more information, have a look at this interesting article: Alternative medicine for Acid Reflux


----------

